# 2nd Ohio comp.   Where did this come from?????



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 13, 2007)

Never heard anything about this.  Anyone going?  Perhaps a note to the promoter about this website is in order...I'll take care of it.

http://www.jimdandybbq.com/events.php


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 13, 2007)

It's listed on the KCBS website. Never heard of this one before.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 13, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> It's listed on the KCBS website. Never heard of this one before.



Yeah, I know.  That's where I found it.  Just suprised we never heard anything about it.


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 14, 2007)

Doing a picnic for 200 that weekend!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 14, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Doing a picnic for 200 that weekend!



...and your point is???????  

I'm maxed on vaca days with what's coming in the next few months.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 14, 2007)

The name of the promoter is Jim Emig.  I just got off the phone with him and he is a very nice guy.  They will also have a team representing their restaurant in Madison this weekend.

He told me that the maximum number of teams that he can take is 18.  As of now 15 have signed up but not all have paid so there is still a chance to get in.


----------

